# Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?



## Nori (17. Aug. 2012)

Da ich in meinem Filter einen Teil, der momentan noch mit Schwammwürfeln ausgefüllt wird, probehalber mit einem Kunststoffmedium ersetzen will, stellt sich die Frage: Welches ist da am besten geeignet.
Mir wurde zwar auch schon zu __ Hel-X in Säcken geraten, ich denke aber da gibts für diese spezielle Art bestimmt was Besseres. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den verschiedenen Arten der Bioballs, Bio-Igel oder "Filterschwimmern" und "Rohrlamellen"???

Ich möchte nächste Saison ca. 30-50 Liter in den Filter dazupacken, weil ich ein fauler Mensch bin und die Reinigung dieser Teile einfach schneller und leichter geht als die der Schwammwürfel (auch wenn ich das nur einmal pro Saison machen muss)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*



Nori schrieb:


> für diese spezielle Art


 
Hi Nori. Was meinst du damit? Den Filter?

...diese Bioballs und Ringe (ähnlich dem Kabelschutzrohr) hatte ich auch schon verwendet und war nicht begeisterst...die Rohrringe habe ich nicht zum schwimmen bekommen, die lagen einfach nur im Filter rum --> die Bioballs mit diesen "Stacheln" waren in einer weiteren Kammer vorgesehen, die zwar an der Oberfläche trieben, jedoch durch die Bewegung in sich verhakelten... das Durchspülen der Ringe ging ganz gut, blieb einiges an Schmutz hängen, so dass ich früher oder später jeden einzelnen Ring durchgespült habe......dieses Verhalten zeigten dann auch die Bioballs mit "Stacheln", nur extremer, :crazy da sie sich verhakelten  und in die kleinen Ecken der Stacheln nicht wirklich ran gekommen bin...

...von der Filterwirkung war auch nicht so überzeugt, aber vielleicht war es auch zu wenig Menge...

...ich bin vom Helix überzeugt und damit sehr zufrieden...

PS: wenn du es damit probieren magst...ich mach mal Fotos von den Dingern die ich habe und stelle sie Dir gerne zur Verfügung..sind aber gebraucht und werden nicht mehr benötigt...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

Hi Nori,

ich persönlich finde __ Hel-X am effektivsten bezüglich der geschützen Besiedlungsfläche für die Bakkis. Biobälle hatte ich mal, sind weit größer und bieten weit weniger Besiedlungsfläche. Auch von der Reinigung kann ich das schwebende Hel-X nur empfehlen, bei anderen Meiden wie z.B. diese kleinen porösen Röhrchen kannst Du nicht mal eben mit Umrühren säubern.

Ich habe damals das 18er KLL genommen, heute würd ich sogar auf das 12er KLL gehen. Meine Vorabscheidung war damals noch nicht so toll und das 18er lies sich eben leichter spühlen. 

Ich habe 60 % Hel-X lose in der Tonne und 40 % obendrauf gelegt in PVC Säcken ähnlich wie grobmaschige Wäschenetze.  Beim säubern nehme ich die Säcke raus und sprühe sie ab, den rest rühre ich um und lasse alles ab. Kannst ja mal beim Hersteller vorbei schauen: http://www.hel-x.eu/cms/front_content.php

Gekauft hab ich meins damals bei sprick.


----------



## Nori (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

Hallo,
mit spezielle Art meinte ich die Einbringung in den bestehenden Filter.
Würde ich eine separate Tonne aufstellen wäre alles klar - ich hab aber wie gesagt nur ca. 30 - 50 Liter übrig und das Medium muss (!) in Säcken eingebaut werden.
Also umrühren etc. entfällt - ich würde halt die Säcke alle 4-6 Wochen (falls erforderlich) mal rausnehmen und durchspülen. (das wäre in etwa der Zyklus, den ich momentan hab um den Schmodder aus dem Filter abzupumpen).
Es soll quasi ne Art Feinfiltrierung werden - falls ich __ Hel-X verwende, welches 12-er sollte ich nehmen schwimmend oder schwebend?
Meine separate Bioabteilung (Glafoam und Crystalmax) bleibt davon unberührt, die arbeitet perfekt und ohne Wartung.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

für den Fall "Helix" - würde ich sagen, je nach Fließrichtung des Wassers - kommt es von unten nach oben -> schwimmend : kommt es von oben nach unten -> schwebend : kommt es von der Seite -> eher schwebend


----------



## Nori (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

Ich denke ich werde dann das schwebende __ Hel-X ordern.
@ Zacky:
Bedenken wegen der Säcke?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*



Nori schrieb:


> Bedenken wegen der Säcke?


 
Nein, eigentlich nicht, sie müssen nur ausreichend grobmaschig sein, damit das Wasser gut durchströmt. Sind das diese Raschel- oder Kartoffelsäcke, dann habe ich da eigentlich keine Bedenken.

Das schwebende Helix ist ja auch nicht gleich "schwebend", wie man sich "schwebend" jetzt als schwebend vorstellt.  

Aber durch die Verwendung des schwebenden Helix kannst du es halt m.M.n. gut in Säcke verpacken und damit auch eine Feinfiltrierung erreichen, wenn es dennoch dicht gepackt ist. Das schwebende helix treibt dir halt nicht an die Oberfläche. .


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

Ich hab eine ganze 203L Tonne mit ca. 70L __ Hel-X. 15cm über dem Tonnenboden habe ich so ein Dachrinnengitter aus Plastik eingebracht damit da nix richtung 50er Schmodderablauf durchrutscht. Was ist denn bei Dir noch in der Tonne drinn, dass du es in Säcke packen musst ? Willst Du nicht lieber die Tonne umbauen ?

Von der Hel-X Art bitte schwebend, am anfang schwimmen die noch oben, bei Besiedlung setzten sich sich nach unten ab. Ich hab diese Filtersäcke.


----------



## Teichlandschaft (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

__ Hel-x schwimmend hat eine Dichte von unter 1gr/qcm. Dadurch schwimmt es an der Wasseroberfläche. Wie Zacky schon richtig geschrieben hat solltest du es nur verwenden, wenn der Wassereinbruch von oben kommt und es dadurch genügend durchgewirbelt und mit Sauerstoff versorgt wird. Beim schwebenden (was eigentlich kein schwebendes ist) ist die Dichte über 1gr/qcm. Deshalb sinkt es, wenn auch langsam immer auf nach unten. Dieses solltest du nur verwenden, wenn dein Wassereinlauf von unten oder von der Seiten kommt oder du mit einer ausreichend großen Sauerstoffpumpe für stetiges Verwirbeln sorgst. Natürlich kannst du auch den Filter so füllen, dass das Hel-x sich nicht bewegt. Meiner Meinung nach ist das aber sehr ineffektiv und bei einem ruhenden biofilter ist hel-x rausgeschmissenes Geld. Zumal der Reinigungsaufwand bei bewegtem Heli-x sehr gering ist, da es durch die Wasserbewegung ständig gespült wird und sich dadurch nur sehr langsam oder im optimalen Fall garnicht zusetzt.

Hel-x ist nicht als mechanischer Filter vorgesehen sondern ein reiner Biofilter und erzielt seine beste Wirkung bei der biologchen Filterung von Klarwasser (ohne Schwebkorper). Als Größe würde ich die 14er wählen, hier hast du ein gutes Verhältnis zwischen Größe und Oberfläche und genügend Durchfluss zum Selberreinigen des Materials.

Gruß
Heiko

P.s. Ich habe 300 Lieter Hel-x(14er schwimmend, da mein Wassereinlauf etwa 40cm über der Wasseroberfläche liegt) in einem IBC der eine Füllmenge von ca. 600 Lieter Wasser hat.


----------



## Teichlandschaft (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*



Nori schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde dann das schwebende __ Hel-X ordern.
> @ Zacky:
> Bedenken wegen der Säcke?
> 
> Gruß Nori



Filtersäcke verhindern eine freies Bewegen des Hel-x und machen die Sache ineffektiv (wie oben beschrieben) ich würde die abraten. Als Feindbilder ist hel-x eh ungeeignet, da es auch in 12 er oder sogar in der 9er Größe viel zu viel durchlässt. Ist halt als  ein reiner Träger für  die biologische Filterung gedacht und nicht als mechanischer Filter.


----------



## Nori (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

Tja, da bin ich wieder soweit wie vorher.
Wie gesagt mein Filter arbeitet so wie er ist perfekt - ich wollte nur die Schaumwürfel gegen ein "wartungsfreundlicheres" Medium tauschen - ein Filterumbau kommt daher überhaupt nicht in Betracht.
Mir wurde nur von einem Fachmann gesagt schmeiss die Würfel raus und pack 50 Lit. __ Hel-X dafür rein, da hast du die x-mal größere Oberfläche als beim Schaum...

Ich würde es wie gesagt nur als Feinstfiltrierung vor meine eigentliche Bioabteilung einbringen.
Vor dem Hel-X geht das Wasser durch einen CS, durch Bürstenmodule (sind in Drainagerohre gepackt - nein die werde ich auf gar keinen Fall rausschmeisen), durch PPI 10, PPI 20 und PPI 30 Matten.
Richtiger Grobschmutz kommt am Hel-X also nicht mehr an.

Was ich nicht verstehe:
Wenn ich Bioballs oder Filterigel nehm, die kann ich in Säcke packen und die machen ihren Job.
Das vielgerühmte Hel-X, dass doch eine noch größere Oberfläche haben soll und eigentlich ja auch nur "Plastik" ist, muss durchströmt werden, am besten noch jede Menge Blubber und Säcke verträgt es auch nicht - Wieso???

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

...ich würde mich da jetzt nicht weiter verrückt machen...ich nutze Helix als schwebende (durchgewirbelte) Version und als ruhende Version...das durchgewirbelte habe ich noch vor dem ruhenden und es kommt am Ende sauberes Wasser raus...das schwimmende (ruhende) Helix ist bei mir fast so dicht wie eine 10 cm Matte PPI 30...aber die Durchströmung ist deutlich leichter, was also keinen Wasserstau verursacht...finde ich persönlich auch wichtig...

...also kann ich bei entsprechender Packungsdichte durchaus davon ausgehen, dass es noch etwas rausfiltert und es ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass sich Helix deutlich leichter reinigen lässt...in Säcken gar besser, da man hier einfach den ganzen Sack raus nimmt, ordentlich durch eine Wanne ziehen oder mit einem Schlauch abspülen...

...auch da die Vorabscheidung so wie sie ist, vollkommen ausreichend ist, würde ich daran auch nichts ändern und das Helix durchaus in Säcken verpacken und nutzen...auch an dem in Säcken verpackten Helix bildet sich ein Biofilm, welcher wiederum die Filterung weiter unterstützt...

...wo wir uns alle einig sind, Helix ist kein mechanischer Filter...darüber diskutieren wir auch nicht, vielleicht ist die Wortwahl der "Feinfilterung" etwas unmißverständlich rüber gekommen...bei dem Aufbau, wie oben von dir beschrieben...würde ich in jedem Falle Helix nehmen...auch in Säcken!

...wenn man noch eine feinere Feinstfilterung machen möchte, bleibt ja nur noch Siebgewebe oder Filterwatte in entsprechend kleinster Maschendichte, aber ob es dann noch fließt...glaube ich ja eher nicht, oder...

...Helix war ja auch nur eine Möglichkeit eines Kunststoff-Biomediums...es gibt sicher andere, nur da müssen sich Andere melden

aber nur meine Meinung


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

Ich sehe das anders, mein __ Hel-X wird minimal durch das einströmende Wasser bewegt. Ich persönlich finde, dass die Besiedelung von unbewegtem Hel-X effektiver ist. Durch die Bewegung fallden die abgestorbenen Bakkis ja permanent in das Wasser und werden in den Teich transportiert. Beim unbewegten muss man halt mal alle 2-4 Wochen umrühren und die Brühe ablassen. Unser Filterexperte Jürgen-V riet mir damals dazu, er hatte mal einen Test mit bewegtem und unbewegtem gemacht. Manche meinen auch, dass nicht die Bewegung sondern die zusätzliche Sauerstoffzufuhr für eine bessere Bakkibesiedlung verantwortlich ist. Die Sauerstoffzufuhr sollte im Teich erfolgen, dadurch kommt immer noch genügend Sauerstoff bei dem Hel-X an.

Hel-X hat eine ca. 7 mal so große Besiedlungsfläche wie Japanmatten. Ich würd die Würfel rausnehmen und 50 L in Säcke packen und in der Tonne ruhen lassen.


----------



## Nori (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

Ok,
vielen Dank für eure Tips - ich probier es einfach mal aus.
Also nochmal:
schwebendes __ Hel-X in 12 oder 14?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichlandschaft (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> ... Durch die Bewegung fallden die abgestorbenen Bakkis ja permanent in das Wasser und werden in den Teich transportiert. ....



Jup genau, die Abgestorbenen Baktis fallen durch die Bewegung ab. Jetzt frage ich mich was daran so schlimm ist??? oder was willst du mit abgestorbenen Baktis???? 

1. Das bewegte __ Hel-X reinigt sich quasi selbst.
2. Abgestorbenen Bakterienfallen ab und machen Platz für neue
3. der Wasserdruchfluß durch das Hel-X ist höher
4. die Sauerstoff versorgung der Baterien ist höher (damit bauen sie mehr Nitrit ab)
5. Hel-x im Sack funktioniert, aber wie ich bereits geschrieben habe ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld. wenn ich einen ruhenden Biocarrier   haben will kann ich das bedeutend billiger haben und habe den gleichen Effekt. 
6. ist Hel-X bei bewegtem Wasser am effektivsten.

Ich will damit sagen, machst du das Helix in Säcke und nutz es als ruhenden Biocarrier, kannst du auch bei deinen Schaumwürfeln bleiben. Und Saubermachen musst du das ruhende Hel-x auch und das macht auch nicht viel weniger Arbeit als einen Sack Schaumwürfel auszuspühlen.

mfg

Heiko


----------



## Nori (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*



Teichlandschaft schrieb:


> 5. __ Hel-x im Sack funktioniert, aber wie ich bereits geschrieben habe ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld. wenn ich einen ruhenden Biocarrier   haben will kann ich das bedeutend billiger haben und habe den gleichen Effekt.
> 
> 
> Ich will damit sagen, machst du das Helix in Säcke und nutz es als ruhenden Biocarrier, kannst du auch bei deinen Schaumwürfeln bleiben. Und Saubermachen musst du das ruhende Hel-x auch und das macht auch nicht viel weniger Arbeit als einen Sack Schaumwürfel auszuspühlen.
> ...



Welches Medium empfielst du denn dann (die Schaumwürfel sind bestimmt nicht genau so leicht zu reinigen - ist ne richtig unangenehme Sache).

Bio-Igel und Bio-Balls sind um einiges teurer als Hel-X  - da bekommst du keine 50 Liter für 40,- €!

Gruß Nori


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

Ich meinte, dass die toten Bakkis ja dann bei Bewegung direkt wieder in den Wasserkreislauf kommen. Wenn nicht bewegt wird fallen die dann eben erst bei dem Umrühren ab und können gezielt abgelassen werden. Es gab hier mal vor langer Ziet einen Thread in dem es um diese zusätzliche Bewegung ging. Aber da sind einige eben geteilter Meinung.


----------



## Joerg (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

Nori,
Schaumstoff ist nicht schlecht und hat bis zu 50% weniger besiedelbare Oberfläche als __ Hel-x.
Ich hab einiges ausprobiert und nach meinem Vorfilter sind Schaumstoffmatten, die quer angeströmt einiges rausholen und die Reinigung beschränkt sich auf 3 mal im Jahr rausholen und kurz abspülen.

Danach kommt ruhendes Hel-x belüftet in Säcken zum Einsatz, weil die vorhandene Oberfläche ausreicht.
Hat man wenig Platz ist bewegtes (schwebend) ganz gut um einen effektiven Abbau auf wenig Raum zu realisieren.

Kann sein nach meinem neuen Vorfilter ist dann auch nur noch Hel-x bewegt nötig.
Die gute extra Vorabscheidung von Schaumstoff möchte ich aktuell nicht missen.


----------



## Nori (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

@ Jörg:
Also ist __ Hel-X in Säcken doch nicht für die Katz?
Das würde ja bei mir ähnlich aussehen wie bei dir...
Hast du 12-er oder 14-er genommen - laut obigen Meinungen sollte ich schwebendes nehmen, da die Durchströmung von Unten bzw. von der Seite erfolgt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichlandschaft (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*



Nori schrieb:


> Welches Medium empfielst du denn dann (die Schaumwürfel sind bestimmt nicht genau so leicht zu reinigen - ist ne richtig unangenehme Sache).
> 
> Bio-Igel und Bio-Balls sind um einiges teurer als __ Hel-X  - da bekommst du keine 50 Liter für 40,- €!
> 
> Gruß Nori



Ja das kenne ich, aber ich spüle es nur ab, ist ne Sache von ein paar Minuten. Richtig sauber mache ich die Schaumwürfel nie, ich will ja die Bakterien nicht rausspülen. Aber bei mir ist auch nicht allzuviel Dreck in den Würfeln, da meine drei Vorstufen sehr gut die Schwebstoffe rausfiltern. Ich würde bei den Würfeln bleiben. Hel-x oder auch andere Träger für deine Zwecke zu kaufen ist als ob du dir nen Porsche für 250.000 EUR kaufst und dann ein 25Km/h Schild dran machst . Aber auch das ist ja immer eine Sache der Sichtweise


----------



## S.Reiner (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

Hallo Nori
Ihr könnt ruhig Lachen aber ich habe Lockenwickler im Filterkasten und das geht auch
war mal so ein sonderangebot im Ramschladen.
Gruss R.


----------



## Joerg (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

Reiner,
forsche mal nach in welcher Fabrik das __ Hel-x hergestellt wird.
Die stellen hauptsächlich was anderes her.

@Nori,
du hast doch schon einen Biofilter der läuft, ruhender Schaumstoff ist eine gute Feinabscheidung.
Da was anderes reinzupacken macht nicht wirklich viel Sinn.


----------



## Nori (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

@ Jörg:
Ich wollt mir ja eigentlich nur die elende Arbeit des Würfelsäckchen-Ausquetschens zum Saisonende ersparen - deshalb der Gedanke an ein anderes Filtermedium.


Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

Ob du nun Säcke mit Würfel oder __ Hel-x ausspülst macht vom Aufwand wenig Unterschied.

Es gibt gute Anwendungen für Hel-x in einer Tonne, wo ein Ablassen des Drecks mit BA viel einfacher ist.
Auch ist die Abbauleistung von bewegtem sehr hoch.

Eine gute Kombination, die auf den Teich angepasst ist und läuft ohne triftigen Grund zu ändern, sollte selten Sinn machen.
Es läuft doch alles, setz dich an den Teich und entspanne. :smoki
Ich hab auch noch ein paar Ideen die auf Eis liegen.


----------



## Nori (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

Das macht schon nen Unterschied - ist ja nicht die kleine Reinigung zwischendurch, sondern das Einmotten vor dem Winter - da häng ich bestimmt eine Stunde an den 20 kleinen Würfelsäckchen (hab extra kleine Beutel genommen, dass man sie gut auswringen kann) - da karrst du bestimmt 3-5 Schubkarren voll "Dünger-Brühe" in die Blumenbeete bis dass die Teilchen wieder einigermassen sauber sind.
Ich denke mit __ Hel-X wäre das in 5-10 Minuten mit dem Dampfstrahler erledigt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

Nori,
du wirst doch keine Biomedien mit dem Dampfstrahler reinigen wollen.
Gut mit Teichwasser ausspülen und der Rest der Bakterienbande kann über den Winter eintrocknen.
Die geshützte Oberfläche der Lockenwickler schaffst du auch mit Dampfstrahler nicht gut.

Die Stunden für die nächsten Jahre hast du nun schon mit mit Gedanken daran verplempert.
Geht mir auch so, bin auch immer am Überlegen und Basteln. Das gehört für mich auch dazu.


----------



## Nori (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

Ist das nicht egal ob Dampfstrahler oder Teichwasser? (ist schon klar, dass man die Sachen nicht "porentief" sauber bekommt)
Im Frühjahr muss sowieso alles wieder neu anlaufen...

Gruß Nori


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

,

ich hatte mich gestern vertan, ich habe nicht das 18er sondern das 14er - und würde jedem der eine gute Vorabscheidung hat eher das 12er empfehlen.

Ich hatte es damals hier http://www.sprickgmbh.eu/ gekauft was auch die Quelle für das nachfolgende Zitat ist:




> Dieses Helix, obwohl es oft als schwebend bezeichnet wird, ist schwerer als Wasser, und damit sinkend. Durch richtige Anströmung kann es jedoch sehr leicht zum schweben gebracht werden, da es mehr Auftrieb als das "normale" Helix hat.
> Wichtig ist jedoch eine geeignete Behälterform, in der sich das Helix nicht in den Ecken oder am Boden absetzen kann, da es dort sonst versotten und zu Problemen führen kann. Für ruhende Filtersysteme ist es sehr gut geeignet.
> Wir haben uns für das 14mm Helix entschieden, statt 12 oder 9 mm, obwohl es geringfügig weniger Filteroberfläche hat. Es kann sich weniger leicht zusetzen und leichter gereinigt werden. Es lässt sich auch leichter "einsperren" (Siebgrösse).
> Bitte entscheiden Sie für sich welches Helix für Sie das bessere ist, das normale "schwimmende" oder das sinkende "schwebende".
> ...



Jürgen gab mir damals noch den geheimtipp das schwarze __ Hel-X vor dem ersten Einsatz auf dem Rasen auszubreiten und dann schön von der Sonne erwärmen zu lassen um es danach mit dem kalten Wasser vom Schlauch zu schocken - dadurch entstehen viele Microrisse welche noch zusätzliche Besiedlungsfläche schaffen. Auch das hatte er wohl getestet.


----------



## Nori (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

Hab jetzt mal 50 Lit. 12-er schwebend in weiss bei Forumskollege Sascha geordert.
Falls ich beim nächsten Besuch am Teich in ca. 2 Wochen dazu komm pack ich die Sachen noch in den Filter rein für die letzten paar Wochen der Saison - ne Belüftung für die Nachstunden (wo die Filterpumpe nicht läuft) werd ich auch noch mittels Absperrhähnen und T-Stück von der Bioabteilung rüberverlegen - nen 30cm Ausströmer hab ich schon besorgt. 
Mal sehen wie sich die Sache anlässt.
Vielen Dank für die Beiträge und Meinungen,

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

Nori,
das mit dem Abschalten des Filters über Stunden kann ich nicht so ganz verstehen, ist aber ein anderes Thema.
Wenn ich doch eine Vorabscheidung betreibe, soll die auch Nachts Schwebstoffe rausholen.


----------



## Nori (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

So kleiner Zwischenbericht:
Ich war am WE seit 5 Wochen mal wieder am Teich und hab das zwischenzeitlich gelieferte 12-er __ Hel-X (nochmals vielen Dank an Sascha) schwebend in 2 Säcken zu je 25 Liter in den Filter gepackt. Natürlich artete das Ganze in eine etwas ausführlicher Reinigungs-Orgie aus - hab den Tonnenfilter und die Bioabteilung schließlich seit April nicht mehr angerührt. War auch einiges an Schmodder zu entsorgen, aber ich denke momentan ist eine gute Zeit um den Filter die letzten 8 Wocher der Saison nochmal anlaufen zu lassen, da er bedingt durch die Jahreszeit nicht soo gefordert ist.
In 2 Wochen bin ich wieder am Teich - mal sehen ob das Wasser das jetzige Level halten konnte - den Goldis geht es prächtig - ich denke schon fast zu gut - sind einige mehr da als beim letzten Besuch!
Übrigens: NG-Ansaugfilter arbeitet immer noch ohne Reinigung - ich bin von dem Teil voll überzeugt!


Gruß Nori


----------



## Nori (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

So bin gerade zurück aus Oberfranken - ich muss sagen meine Befürchtungen, dass das Wasser schlechter werden könnte, haben sich überhaubt nicht bestätigt.
Am __ Hel-X ist schon ganz schwach etwas Biofilm zu erkennen - das Wasser ist der Hammer - ich hätte eigentlich nicht gedacht, dass es noch besser geht, aber momentan ist es derart klar, dass 1,5m aussehen wie 40 oder 50cm Wassertiefe. Die Fische werfen sogar Schatten auf den Boden und jede Kleinigkeit ist am Boden zu erkennen - egal ob bei 1m oder eben im tieferen Bereich.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

 Hast du Foddos!? :beten


----------



## Nori (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

Hallo Zacky,
hatte leider keine Kamera dabei.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

Schade... Hauptsache du bist jetzt zufrieden und alles sieht schick aus!


----------



## Nori (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Welches Kunststoff-Biomedium?*

Mir ging es ja hauptsächlich um die Reinigungserleichterung gegenüber den Schaumwürfeln - dass das Wasser jetzt scheinbar noch besser wird ist ein angenehmer "Nebeneffekt".
Ich bin das nächste mal voraussichtlich in der letzten Oktoberwoche am Teich - da wird alles für den Winter vorbereitet (Filter einmotten etc.) - ich mach da mal ein paar Bilder....

Gruß Nori


----------

